# How much rub to apply on spare ribs., please?



## scottfitz1 (Oct 27, 2014)

I bought a MasterBuilt Smokehouse electric smoker this week and have been making rubs today. My first smoke will be 2 huge racks of Spareribs, one will be with 'MDM’s FINGER LICKIN’ RIB RUB' and the other rack will be 'Jeff's Naked Rib Rub' both using the mustard starter..  I plan on using the 321 method for my first smoke and using apple wood although I do have cherry and hickory as well.  I do not plan on saucing my ribs, i'm from the old school, if I even have to put steak sauce on a steak then something is wrong.  I love natural flavors and juices.

  I have been doing some serious study to some ebooks and these forums and to friends and coworkers in preparation for his momentous event and cannot wait to start in the upcoming days. I am truly nervous about this first venture.

  I am very concerned about using too much apple for flavor as I am using wood chips and spritzing with apple juice as well.  I am mostly concerned about how much rub to apply to them.  It seems like it is about a cup each total, but am terrified of fouling things up by using too much.

  Please and Thank You so much to anyone in advance, I will begin posting pictures as soon as I start figuring out the menus in the forums.  And will also shorten my posts as well!!!


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 27, 2014)

I use just a lite coat.  You can still see the meat through the rub.













adamphone410_zps378c3496.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Oct 27, 2014


----------



## historic foodie (Oct 27, 2014)

Deep breath, Scottfitz. You're driving yourself into a tizzy, with no need. Your ribs will come out fine however. Rule number 1: There are no bad ribs; just some that are less good than others. So relax.

Just a couple of comments that might help:

1. Neither the wood nor the juice spray will make the ribs taste like apples. Apple juice will help maintain moisture, while adding a sweet flavor note to the total taste. The apple wood adds a smoke flavor that is different from, say, hickory. But it doesn't make the food taste like apples. The problem with spraying with apple juice (or anything else) is that every time you open the smoker the temperature drops. Depending on how fast your unit returns to heat, this may or may not have a significant effect on the outcome.

2. Amount of rub depends on your individual tastes. Best bet is to transfer the rub to a shaker jar, and apply a thin, as even as possible, coating to the ribs. Next time you'll know how to adjust, if necessary. The mustard, btw, acts merely as a glue to hold the rub. While it does add to the overall flavor, you won't taste it as mustard per se.

3. You haven't indicated either way, but I'd recommend removing the membrane from the back of the ribs. It's an extra step well worth taking, for various reasons.

Good luck with your first cook.


----------



## scottfitz1 (Oct 27, 2014)

Thank you ever so much for such a quick response.  I look forward to learning at the feet of all You Smoking Gods and Goddesses.  Yes my mind is working overboard as I have 3 more projects already in my freezer in a pork butt, a turkey and am going to try beer can chicken as well.  I have been studying for hours and hours in the last 9 days.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 27, 2014)

Just remember we are here to help.  Even during your cooks.


----------



## scottfitz1 (Oct 27, 2014)

Thank you ever so much for such a quick response.  I look forward to learning at the feet of all You Smoking Gods and Goddesses.  Yes my mind is working overboard as I have 3 more projects already in my freezer in a pork butt, a turkey and am going to try beer can chicken as well.  I have been studying for hours and hours in the last 9 days. I have 12 windows open on my PC right now.

  I want to wow some friends with some surprise entrée deliveries in the next week or so and I think that is why I am wanting this to be so great.

  I want to try some combination chicken meals this fall and winter such as Cracker Barrel serves in season with 1/2 chicken, carrots corn on the cob and red potatoes all foiled together.  Maybe eventually I will eat more vegetable along with the turkey and chicken.


----------



## historic foodie (Oct 27, 2014)

One thing, Scottfitz. I notice this is another double posting. Are you clicking on the submit button more than once? It's usually not necessary to do so. There is sometimes a delay in clicking and the post appearing, but give the system a chance to work. 

One other piece of advice: You can research a thing to death. Sooner or later you have to get your hands dirty. What you'll find, with this and other projects, is that there are numerous right ways of accomplishing a task. It's only after you play with various methods that you'll be able to decide which techniques are the right ones for you. 

So, even if something doesn't come out quite the way you expect, don't despair. Just keep experimenting until you achieve the goals you want. 

And remember: The only dumb questions are the ones you don't ask.


----------



## cliffcarter (Oct 27, 2014)

This should give a good Idea of how much rub I use YMMV.













bdayzac (1).JPG



__ cliffcarter
__ Oct 27, 2014


















Ribs and chicken (19).JPG



__ cliffcarter
__ May 25, 2010


----------



## chase1300 (Oct 28, 2014)

Hey Scott.....relax. You are making this way harder than it needs to be.   Lol. It's all trial and error.  I'm pretty new to this myself and I haven't had anything turn out too terribly bad.   Beside with smoking.......you can eat the mistakes.   Lol.  My one question to you is this......are you an engineer?  You seem to think in a very precise methodic manor.   I know several engineers and that's how they think.   One bit of advice that may help you is to take notes.  On everything from what  kind of rub you use, what time you put meat on, outside temp, grill temp.   And just tweet it a little bit each time.  Keep what you like, discard what you don't.   

Most important thing is to keep it fun.   Lol.  



Enjoy. And good luck.


----------



## smokin-q (Oct 28, 2014)

Sounds like you're getting close to analysis paralysis. The best thing you can do is smoke often and take good notes so you can learn from each cook. Your first smoke will likely be good but you will improve with experience.


----------



## venture (Oct 28, 2014)

No real answer to that question?

Matter of personal taste.

When I started smoking, I used a ton of rub on everything.

As years have passed I find myself using less rub and simpler rubs.

Do what you like and enjoy!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

